# Anna



## AnnaD

Hello,

I was wondering if someone could tell me the meaning of my name? I am interested in knowing all meanings, and their respective Hebrew pronunciations and spelling.  

Thanks in advance, _Anna_.


----------



## amikama

Hello,

Your name in Hebrew is *אנה *(it's transliteration, not translation). It could mean "to where?" in flowery Hebrew.


----------



## Outsider

I suspect that Anna wants the meaning of the Hebrew equivalent, which I believe is _Hannah_.


----------



## dinji

_Hannah_ is of course from the root חנ״נ meaning 'mercy', just as _John_ < _Yohanan_ 'The Lord gave mercy', _Ananias_ < _Hananya_ 'Mercy gave the Lord' and _Hannibal_ < _Hanniba'al_ 'Mercy gave Ba'al'.

_Anna_ could equally be transliterated אנא 'please' or ענה 'answered' if we go down that path


----------



## origumi

dinji said:


> _Hannah_ is of course from the root חנ״נ meaning 'mercy', just as _John_ < _Yohanan_ 'The Lord gave mercy', _Ananias_ < _Hananya_ 'Mercy gave the Lord' and _Hannibal_ < _Hanniba'al_ 'Mercy gave Ba'al'.


Also the names Hanina חנינא (popular in Talmudic times, m.), Hanan חנן (common until the 1960s or a little later, m.) and Hen חן (modern, m. and f.). The words חנינה (pardon), חינם (in vain, for no fee), מחונן (gifted) and חנון (geek) are derived from the same root.


----------



## AnnaD

dinji said:


> _Anna_ could equally be transliterated ענה 'answered'



Perhaps as in answered prayer? ...I understand that my name was chosen from the biblical story of Hannah.


----------



## Talib

ענה 'anah is not related to the name חנה which became Hannah.


----------



## arbelyoni

AnnaD said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone could tell me the meaning of my name? I am interested in knowing all meanings, and their respective Hebrew pronunciations and spelling.
> 
> Thanks in advance, _Anna_.


 
Your name is the Latinate form of Hannah (or Channah, חנה).​ 
חנה comes from the root חנ"נ that has several meanings: "grace", "beauty", "mercy" or "pardon" and "endowment" or "gift".
It might be a short version of some theophoric name (as the final letter Heh symbolizes God), thus it may mean "god has favored"/ "god has granted"…​


----------



## AnnaD

Thank you! This has been very helpful!


----------

